# Select Data Bridge Program



## weetype (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone had any dealings with this company, Select Data?  I found their posting on the job page and I see they are offering something called the Bridge Program which supposedly will train you for home health and hospice coding and then you will become eligible for hire.  I just don't know if it's for real or not, or if they will expect you to pay for training.  If anyone has talked to them or worked for them please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## texancoder01 (May 17, 2015)

Best to contact the company for specific, 'Official', information.


----------



## tthomass1960@gmail.com (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

I will have a phone interview this morning.  I will let you know how things are going.  I had to take a test first.


----------



## tdawson (May 19, 2015)

*Select Data*

I am interested in how your interview  went and what you think of Select Data.

Thanks


----------



## lewisbr (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi I took the initial test and passed and once I got that I received the training modules and so far it the company seems legit to me.I am just trying to pass the last test of these modules and have it a road block. To weetypehow did the interview go? and tdawson the interview process is not bad at all. My co worker and I are in the program and doing the modules test currently. Just let me know.


----------

